# central filtration..



## MRQuad (Jul 13, 2008)

guys, 

i am planning on making a filter for my two aquariums, but i don't have any ideas where to start.. what should i do first?

thanks..


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

im guessing its for a saltwater tank?
google.com
sump or refugium plans as well as search forums. lots of people talk about them. get to understand the basic concept and look at plans. youll get the idea, skaustin has a thread on here somewhere as well, click search and see if you can find it


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

here it is, recommend you read it

http://www.fishforum.com/sumps-refugiums/understanding-sumps-15943/


----------

